# Headlight conversion



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

What are the different types of headlight conversions can you have for the 240sx. HOw expensive is it to put the pop up lights in the 240, instead of the regualr ones.


----------



## sniperboss (Jun 19, 2003)

First of you need to tell which 240 you are talking about...s13,s14,s15? by what you said with pop up it sounds like you are talking about the coupe s13 and you can do the pop-up style, you can go silvia projector box looking lights, you can also go and do an s15 headlight conversion... ebay has the s15 conversion on it for like 650 w.out the lights, as for going from square lights to pop-up i dunno where to get that at.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Several

H4 conversion on the pop ups
S13-silvia (projector or non projector)
S14 ( I think this can be done)
S15 tighest one in my opinion but the most costly
eastbear-replaces popups with non popups. Ugliest one in my book and costly
clearcorners.com conversion....popups butr instead of having sqaure lights, you have two circles. Tight but pricey


Of course it is cheaper to change over to H4. You can the lights off ebay for about 50. You can get the ones with the halo around the headlights too. This is the easiet because then you can just change the bulbs instaed of the whoile fricking square thingamagigger


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

*which one*

my bad, i thought i was in the s13 forums, so i think that should let u know ass.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: which one*



Sleeper180sx said:


> *my bad, i thought i was in the s13 forums, so i think that should let u know ass. *


LOL


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: which one*



Sleeper180sx said:


> *my bad, i thought i was in the s13 forums, so i think that should let u know ass. *


lol, someone got owned... lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

sleeper180sx - you should really try to make things a little more clear. yes, you are in the S13 forum, but what you said was quite a bit of nothing. you asked if you could put in the pop-up headlights instead of the regular ones. the regular ones are the pop-up headlights. unless you are from japan, in which you case you should have mentioned that. ass.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

check sticky about 240sx in general section. there's a post about silvia body work


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

*sorry*

may bad im not in Japan, im in sucky virginia, and i will try to make my questions clear


----------

